# Steelers or Pack?



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Hoping for a Steelers victory. Hate Rodgers. Too cocky for a guy that hasn't won anything important yet.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

GREENBAY, yes I'm originally a cheese head. But I just want them to prove there is life after Farve, glad to see him leave


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

or is he gone??


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I won't believe it till the 2011 seasons over and he doesn't sign with any team.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Hoping for a Steelers victory. Hate Rodgers. Too cocky for a guy that hasn't won anything important yet.


I gotta ask for examples of Rodgers being cocky. Over rated, possibly, and certainly not deserving of any comparisons to the great ones yet, but from what I've seen one of his strengths is his quiet confidence. I was always a HUGE Favre fan, but couldn't help but notice how Rodgers handled that situation with nothing but grace, so please fill me in on what I'm missing. 

You gotta be a Vikings fan, wurgs....or a Bear fan


----------



## Feathertip (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree ^^ i dont see rogers as being cocky. Just confident hes not running his mouth about anything, and if he did say anything im sure that he could back it up no problem. Should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Steelers all the way,,,, 24-10,,,,,I hope


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not a big Packers fan, but I like the Steelers even less, so go Packers!

Can you believe it Longshot, me rooting for the Packers??? oke:  

huntin1


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

huntin1, it's about time you see the light. Welcome to my side


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Csquared said:


> > Hoping for a Steelers victory. Hate Rodgers. Too cocky for a guy that hasn't won anything important yet.
> 
> 
> I gotta ask for examples of Rodgers being cocky. Over rated, possibly, and certainly not deserving of any comparisons to the great ones yet, but from what I've seen one of his strengths is his quiet confidence. I was always a HUGE Favre fan, but couldn't help but notice how Rodgers handled that situation with nothing but grace, so please fill me in on what I'm missing.
> ...


Nope, unfortunately a Cowboys fan. Am definately not a Farve fan, biggest attention whore to ever play the game.I've just seen Rodgers bark at players a few times and be way over demonstrative after making a more or less routine play, can't give you specific games just something I noticed. I will admit he's been outstanding in the regular season the last few years. Its really not just him, theres too many players today that are like that ( one example is Igor something or other that plays for the Cowboys that made a big production after making a tackle after a 8yard gain and a first down) I'm probably just bitter cuz the Packers and Stellers have kicked the Cowboys a$$ for the last 15 years.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I always appreciate an honest answer, wurgs. so thanks for filling me in. I understand the bitter thing, cause that's why I'm not a Cowboy fan. When I was a kid Staubach beat the Packers routinely, then I had to deal with Aikman, and how they never had to play up in Green Bay for some reason...so if it weren't for the cheerleaders I'd hate em!

But now you've got me wondering how you deal with Jerry Jones if you find Rodgers abrasive?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wurgs said:


> Nope, unfortunately a Cowboys fan. Am definately not a Farve fan, biggest attention whore to ever play the game.


Nah.....that description fits Ochochinco and especially Terrel Owens.Deon Sanders was in that group when he was playing.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Not a big Packers fan, but I like the Steelers even less, so go Packers!
> 
> Can you believe it Longshot, me rooting for the Packers??? oke:
> 
> huntin1


I knew you would come to your senses some day! :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Steelers - 31
Packers - 13

Rodgers will be knocked out in the first half! :thumb:

Steelers will pound the ball on the ground all night! :bop:

Hopefully Mathews will get his hair cut or at least get some styling tips from Polumolu! :laugh:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Csquared said:


> I always appreciate an honest answer, wurgs. so thanks for filling me in. I understand the bitter thing, cause that's why I'm not a Cowboy fan. When I was a kid Staubach beat the Packers routinely, then I had to deal with Aikman, and how they never had to play up in Green Bay for some reason...so if it weren't for the cheerleaders I'd hate em!
> 
> But now you've got me wondering how you deal with Jerry Jones if you find Rodgers abrasive?


I'm convinced he's the reason Dallas han't won since the 90's. He puts his nose into the day to day operation way too much, he hired the coaches to coach so let them. If it wasn't for the money he freely pumps into the team he'd be worthless.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

KEN W said:


> wurgs said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, unfortunately a Cowboys fan. Am definately not a Farve fan, biggest attention whore to ever play the game.
> ...


you may be right, some how I forgot about TO (hard to believe I know).


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I had to post this! oke:

The Green Bay Packers Are Good For America

Every Red Blooded American should jump in line to support the Green Bay Packers! The Packers defeated the Chicago Bears on Sunday afternoon thus earning them the opportunity to go to the Super Bowl. By doing so, they saved the Hard-Working, Red Blooded, Taxpaying Americans literally several million dollars of tax money. How you say? Simple... we were told that if the Chicago Bears had won that President Obama (and probably his family) would be attending the Super Bowl to cheer on his hometown team. Since the Bears lost...the President won't be attending. The money saved from not using Air Force 1, the limosines, all the additional security, and let's not forget Michelle Obama's entourage, is literally several million dollars! Therefore every American should cheer on the Green Bay Packers at the Super Bowl to show them our gratitude. Oh...and let's not forget to thank Chicago Bear's Quarterback Jay Cutler for his role in the Packer's success! With that said...let's circulate this email to everyone we know so they can understand why they should cheer for America's team...the Green Bay Packers!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you realize how small an item like that is in a trillion dollar budget? oke:

Saving billions isn't enough for a red blooded Vikings fan to want the Pukers to win. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Although winning would save hundreds of wifes from getting beat up after the Pukes lose. uke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> Do you realize how small an item like that is in a trillion dollar budget?


Most things are small to the overall budget. You don't save money by looking at all the individual items as beeing too small to save money at. Obama as a Bears fan is another example of poor choice! :rollin:



KEN W said:


> Although winning would save hundreds of wifes from getting beat up after the Pukes lose. uke:


I believe Warren Moon played for the Queens. :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not talking about players.It's the fans.Big increase in domestic violence after the Pukes lose.Which they will on Sunday.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Longshot said:


> I had to post this! oke:
> 
> The Green Bay Packers Are Good For America
> 
> Every Red Blooded American should jump in line to support the Green Bay Packers! The Packers defeated the Chicago Bears on Sunday afternoon thus earning them the opportunity to go to the Super Bowl. By doing so, they saved the Hard-Working, Red Blooded, Taxpaying Americans literally several million dollars of tax money. How you say? Simple... we were told that if the Chicago Bears had won that President Obama (and probably his family) would be attending the Super Bowl to cheer on his hometown team. Since the Bears lost...the President won't be attending. The money saved from not using Air Force 1, the limosines, all the additional security, and let's not forget Michelle Obama's entourage, is literally several million dollars! Therefore every American should cheer on the Green Bay Packers at the Super Bowl to show them our gratitude. Oh...and let's not forget to thank Chicago Bear's Quarterback Jay Cutler for his role in the Packer's success! With that said...let's circulate this email to everyone we know so they can understand why they should cheer for America's team...the Green Bay Packers!


Now if we can just vote that Kenyan out of office in 2012. :beer: :beer: :beer: Gotta love it when Chitcago teams lose. :thumb:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Go Packers!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

LOVED THE 1/2 TIME!!!! uke: uke: uke:


----------

